
Show HN: This Artificial Intelligence will shape the future of Healthcare - aminekh
http://www.gyrcon.com
======
bradknowles
Medecine? I believe that's a mis-spelling.

Otherwise, looks nice and fluffy animated, with appropriate buzzword bingo
games.

But there's no actual content here. This is just empty marketware.

------
arama471
I find the logo to be quite difficult to read at a glance.

Also what do you mean by "The most secure cloud platform."?

